# 1.6 turbo Sonic?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think a 1.6T combined with the ECO aerodynamic and gearing changes would really improve the ECO's fuel economy. The one area the ECO MT falls down for fuel economy is city MPG. The 1.6T has integrated engine start/stop technology, which would boost the city MPG.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

obermd said:


> I think a 1.6T combined with the ECO aerodynamic and gearing changes would really improve the ECO's fuel economy. The one area the ECO MT falls down for fuel economy is city MPG. The 1.6T has integrated engine start/stop technology, which would boost the city MPG.


+1!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

2.0T or don't bother! 

Edit: When i think of a GM SS vehicle the sonic does not come to mind, maybe it should be the sonic Turbo or something. Unless, of course, they stuffed a V8 in it!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

The Sonic is getting the Opel 1.6T for the RS mode in 2014l. 

The Cruze RS is expected to get maybe the same, noone knows yet. 'RS' is all the further GM will let the sub-compacts go, no SS's will be handed to that class.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Not that this has anything to do with anything but my wife has a Sonic 2LT with connectivity and it's a 1.8L engine and automatic trans. I think her little car moves right along.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

And just imagine what the same vehicle will do with almost twice the torque.. almost twice the power.. lol!

And that's before Vince at Trifecta even gets his hands on it! lol see where I'm going here?


----------

